# Few and Far Between



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Went last night and the water was a lot higher than what I like to fish but we tried anyway. Unloaded at the first spot, went straight to the normally productive area and only picked up one fish. Tried a couple of more spots and deciced to trailer the boat and relocate, something unusual though, at the last spot we seen a Black Drum that was pushing 40 lbs, if not a little more. He was an absolute monster!!! I was gonna try to get a pic but before I could get the camera he was gone. Anyway we loaded the boat back up made about a 45 minute drive to the next spot only to discover that we weren't gonna be alone here. Parking lot full!!!:banghead Oh well, we put in and the wind started up within 10 minutes. So much for that bay waters smooth prediction!!! :hoppingmad I used almost every trick I knew and was only able to scrounge up 8 more. I hope things pick up towards the end of the week.

















Check out this ones tail. I didn't notice it until I took him out of the ice box this morning. I not sure what happened to him. Looked like somebody took a pair of scissors to it and it stayed that way. Anybody got any guesses?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you gigged him around eleven mile creek this could explain it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul...thanks for the report and :takephoto never seen one with a tail like that


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

its a mermaid flounder....:doh

good job though......nice ones


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Hell, at his point I'd love to go and kill eight in one night. Over here around Choctawhatchee Bay it has been the slowest in several years. Best I've done is 5 in one night since June. Probably heat up over here in a few weeks.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *dajowi (9/30/2008)*Hell, at his point I'd love to go and kill eight in one night. Over here around Choctawhatchee Bay it has been the slowest in several years. Best I've done is 5 in one night since June. Probably heat up over here in a few weeks.


I know that it sounds a little greedy but, this is the worst trip that I've had all year. Oh well, if you go enough your gonna have a flop every once in a while.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *dajowi (9/30/2008)*Hell, at his point I'd love to go and kill eight in one night. Over here around Choctawhatchee Bay it has been the slowest in several years. Best I've done is 5 in one night since June. Probably heat up over here in a few weeks.


Untill the second week of September I had killed less than 10 fish in 10 trips, maybe it will pick up for you too.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Tides are really messed up right now. Everybody should stay home and watch Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/1/2008)*Tides are really messed up right now. Everybody should stay home and watch Dancing With the Stars.


It was coming off of a neap tide the other night so I'm sure it had something to do with it. I can agree with you on the Dancing with the Stars. There is some exceptional looking scenery on there. Plenty of entertainment IMO!!! Almost enough to make you want to plan fishing around the show. :doh


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Dancing with the Stars sucks.....was a joke!

Sunday and Monday nights is probably the best time to go whenmany folks are tired and would rather stay home and watch football.


----------

